
How Not to Pitch to a Startup - kevin
http://www.particletree.com/features/how-not-to-pitch-to-a-startup/
======
JoeAltmaier
VC's 1st call is not much different than a phone provider calling me, means
about as much. Weird to read Anything into it.

Like to see this blogger's analysis if and when they DO make the 2nd contact.
That would mean loads more.

------
jsemrau
Looks like we need a VC appreciation day...with all the criticism lately. ;-)

